# [emerge] >emerge lilo< wird abgebrchen

## knipser11s

Hallo zusammen und ein frohe Fest,

Nachdem ich inzwischen mehrere gentoo-systeme (Intel und AMD) installiert habe wollte ich vorgestern ein brandneues System installieren. Mit LIVE-CD experimental AMD64 Kernel 2.6.0 vom 22.12.03

Hardware:

Board D1607 (FujitsuSiemens) Prozessor AMD64 3200+ (Clawhammer) Chipsatz VIA K8T800/VT8237 Festplatte Samsung 80 GB SATA

bootstrap ok.

emerge system ok.

Kernell ok,

Alle weiteren Einstellungen sind abgeschloßen.

Aber ausgerechnet beim letzten emerge "emerge lilo" sind jetzt Probleme aufgetaucht.

 *Quote:*   

> cdimage / # ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86" emerge lilo
> 
> Calculating dependencies ...done!
> 
> >>> emerge (1 of 1) sys-boot/lilo-22.5.1 to /
> ...

 

ein weiterer Versuch ergibt dies

 *Quote:*   

> cdimage / # ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86" emerge lilo
> 
> Calculating dependencies ...done!
> 
> >>> emerge (1 of 1) sys-boot/lilo-22.5.8-r1 to /
> ...

 

dann eben grub

 *Quote:*   

> cdimage / # ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86" emerge grub
> 
> Calculating dependencies ...done!
> 
> >>> emerge (1 of 1) sys-boot/grub-0.93.20030118 to /
> ...

 

Leider gibt es im logFile /var/log/emerge.log keinen weiteren Hinweis (steht in der letzten Zeile nur *** terminating). Weitere logFiles existieren nicht, oder sind leer.

Bei Bugs.gentoo habe ich auch schon geschaut aber nichts mit einer entsprechenden Fehlermeldung gefunden.

Möglicherweise hat hier ja schon jemand ein ähnliches Problem gehabt und kann mir helfen. 

knipser11s

----------

## RealGeizt

ich kann dir leider nicht sagen woran es liegt sondern dir nur den tipp geben es mal mit älteren versionen von lilo oder grub zu probieren.

----------

## knipser11s

Hallo RealGeizt,

danke für Deine Antwort, aber ich weiß nicht wie ich an ältere Versionen herankomme. Im PortageTree meines Rechners sind nur versionen ab 22.5.1. Das gleiche gilt für grub.

knipser11s

----------

## knipser11s

Hallo,

ich habe inzwischen einige ältere ebuild's auf meinem Notebook gefunden. Schnell kopiert. Auch die patches nicht vergessen.

Die digest's neu erstellt und...

Bei allen anderen Versionen erscheint an gleicher stelle die gleiche Fehlermeldung (siehe 1. bzw 2. Versuch).

Irgendwie habe ich den Verdacht, das dies etwas mit dem SATA Laufwerk zu tun hat. Das wird nämlich nur mit der amd64-LIVE-CD erkannt. 

Keine 2.4_kernel_LIVE-CD, keine andere 2.6_kernel_LIVE-CD und auch Knoppix 3.3 kann diese SATA-Festplatte erkennen.

Ich hoffe trotzdem das mir hier noch jemand helfen kann.

knipser11s

----------

## Carlo

Es gibt neuere Versionen von lilo in Portage, die allerdings noch nicht als stabil freigegeben sind. Wie Du an diese rankommst, steht z.B. hier. Versuch's mal mit 22.5.7.2 (die läuft bei mir ohne Probleme) oder mit der allerneuesten Version. In jedem Fall wäre ein kurzer Report (Fehlerzeilen + Ausgabe von emerge info) an bugs.g.o wünschenswert, damit der Fehler beseitigt werden kann.

Carlo

----------

## knipser11s

Hallo Carlo,

Danke für Deine Antwort. Leider bringt der Versuch lilo22.5.7.2 zu ermergen auch nichts. Wird ebenfalls abgebrochen.

 *Quote:*   

> cdimage profiles # ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86" emerge  /usr/portage/sys-boot/lilo/lilo-22.5.7.2.ebuild
> 
> Calculating dependencies ...done!
> 
> >>> emerge (1 of 1) sys-boot/lilo-22.5.7.2 to /
> ...

 

Die Fehlermeldung vom neuesten ebuild "lilo-22.5.8.r1" wird schon beim 1. Thred angezeigt.

Ich habe jetzt eine Meldung an bugs.g.o gemacht. Vieleicht kann mir ja dort geholfen werden.

knipser11s

----------

## RealGeizt

und wie schauts aus?

funktioniert es schon?

----------

## Carlo

Apropos AMD64 ... 

 *Quote:*   

> KEYWORDS="-* ~x86"

 

...wird noch nicht unterstützt. Gleiches gilt für Grub. Sorry, aber heute früh waren meine Augen wohl schon ziemlich klein.

Carlo

----------

## knipser11s

Hallo 

@Carlo

 *Quote:*   

> Apropos AMD64 ...
> 
>  *Quote:*   Zitat:
> 
> KEYWORDS="-* ~x86" 
> ...

 

Habe ich auch schon probiert. Hat aber auch nichts gebracht.

Im übrigen macht das dem Proz nichts aus, da er einen 32bit-emulation hat. Viele der Progs bei "emerge system" und auch xfree lassen sich problemlos compilieren.  

@RealGeizt

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> und wie schauts aus?
> 
> funktioniert es schon?

 

leider noch nicht

knipser11s

----------

## Carlo

 *knipser11s wrote:*   

> Habe ich auch schon probiert.

 

Wie? Was hast Du probiert? KEYWORDS=... sagt nur aus für welche Plattformen das Ebuild "spezifiziert" ist.

 *knipser11s wrote:*   

> Im übrigen macht das dem Proz nichts aus, da er einen 32bit-emulation hat.

 

Naja, deswegen kann man ja trotzdem nicht 32/64 Bit simpel miteinander mixen. Ist  bei amd64 app-emulation/emul-linux-x86-baselibs eigentlich Bestandteil von system?

Carlo

----------

## knipser11s

Hallo Carlo,

sorry ich denke ich habe dich falsch verstanden.

Aber deine Frage; Ist bei amd64 app-emulation/emul-linux-x86-baselibs eigentlich Bestandteil von system? Dies kann ich Dir mit Nein beantworten. 

#emerge app-emulation/emul-linux-x86-baselibs geht einwandfrei.

Das ändert aber an meinem Problem nichts.

Habe aber inzwischen eine Antwort auf von bugs.g.o

 *Quote:*   

> ------- Additional Comment #1 From Brad House  2003-12-26 19:41 PST -------
> 
> /me sighs
> 
> lilo is 32bit x86 specific.  It's not going to compile
> ...

 

Ich verstehe das so:

 ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86" niemals benutzen.

Nur wie ist das gemeint mit "use static 32bit versions".

Meint man damit eine stable Version z.b. ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"oder das use-flag "static"?

Langsam kann ich den Wald vor lauter Bäumen nicht mehr sehen.

Jedenfalls habe ich dies probiert.

 *Quote:*   

> cdimage / # ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86" USE="static" emerge lilo
> 
> Calculating dependencies ...done!
> 
> >>> emerge (1 of 1) sys-boot/lilo-22.5.1 to /
> ...

 

knipser11s

----------

## Carlo

 *knipser11s wrote:*   

> Ich verstehe das so:
> 
>  ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86" niemals benutzen.

 

Yep.

 *knipser11s wrote:*   

> Nur wie ist das gemeint mit "use static 32bit versions".
> 
> Meint man damit eine stable Version z.b. ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"oder das use-flag "static"?

 

"Static" heißt, daß alle notwendigen Module zu einem (eben statischem) Binärprogramm gelinkt werden. Das USE flag static wurde eingeführt, um Ebuilds zu kennzeichnen, die dies alternativ unterstützen. Im Falle von Lilo bedeutet das, daß Du per Hand kompilieren mußt.

Carlo

----------

## knipser11s

Hallo Carlo,

ich habe inzwischen inzwischen versucht "lilo-22.5.8" per Hand zu installieren. 

 *Quote:*   

> Making LILO ..
> 
> cc -O2 -Wall -g -DLILO=0x16c2d41b `( if [ -r $ROOT/etc/lilo.defines ]; then cat $ROOT
> 
> /etc/lilo.defines; else echo -DBDATA -DDSECS=3 -DEVMS -DIGNORECASE -DLVM -DONE_SHOT 
> ...

 

Das File habe ich von irgendeiner privaten Homepage. Die Adresse beim ebuild "http://brun.dyndns.org/pub/linux/lilo/" existiert scheinbar nicht. Bei google habe ich auch schon gesucht.

Es ist zum verzweifeln.

Ist es eventuell möglich von den LIVE-CD mit vorcompilierten Paketen z.b. AMD-XP lilo zu holen um es dann per emerge -k lilo zu installieren?

Oder weiß hier jemand rat oder eine andere officielle Homepage?

knipser11s

----------

## Carlo

knipser11s: Spar Dir den ganzen Aufwand und nimm grub statt lilo. Davon gibt's nämlich eine statische Version als Ebuild (sys-boot/grub-static).

edit: Die offizielle Lilo-Homepage ist übrigens via http://lilo.go.dyndns.org/pub/linux/lilo/ zu erreichen. Die neueren Ebuilds sind dementsprechend angepaßt.

Carlo

----------

## knipser11s

Hallo Carlo,

Das ist erstmal ein Weg. emerge grub-static ist problemlos gelaufen. Super!!!

Allerdings hat das einrichten des MBR's Probleme gemacht. lt. Installationsanweisung

 *Quote:*   

> #grub
> 
> grub> root (hd0,0)
> 
> grub> setup (hd0)
> ...

 

geht aber nicht da Fehlermeldung error 15 bei setup (hd0)

In #info grub war dann auch zu lesen, das man zuerst die Files, stage1 stage2 und *stage1_5, aus dem Verzeichnis /usr/share/grub/i386-pc nach /boot/grub kopieren soll.

Danach hat das schreiben ind den MBR funktioniert. Gott sei Dank!

Leider klappt das Booten trotzdem nicht. Erstens wird das splashimage nicht angezeigt, geht aber weiter mit Return. Und zweitens bricht der Bootvorgang mit KernelPanik ab.

 *Quote:*   

> VFS: cannot open root device "sda3" or unkown-block(0,0)
> 
> Please append a correct "root=" boot option
> 
> Kernel panic: VFS: unable to mount root fs on unkown-block(0,0) 

 

Ich habe inzwischen im Forum geschaut und das https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=57939&highlight=grub+sda3    gefunden. Allerdings sind meine LowLevel Treiber eingebunden.

Serial ATA (SATA) support Y

VIA SATA support y

Wer kann helfen?

knipser11s

----------

## knipser11s

Hallo,

Hier noch meine grub.conf. Link zu menu.lst ist auch erstellt.

 *Quote:*   

> default 0
> 
>         timeout 10
> 
>         splashimage=(hd0,0)/boot/grub/splash.xpm.gz
> ...

 

knipser11s

----------

## Carlo

Tut mir leid, mit Grub kenne ich mich nicht aus. Dazu wird es sicher einschlägige Informationen geben - einschließlich dieses Board. Dafür wäre ein neuer Thread dann aber geeigneter.

Carlo

----------

